# zakładanie numeru 7xxx

## Poe

witam. czy ktoś się orientuje, jak i gdzie można założyć numer z serii 7xxx? jakie są opłaty za taki numer itp.

----------

## znal

Jeśli chodzi Ci o to, żeby dostawać kasę za to, że ktoś wyśle SMSa pod taki numer to np. dotpay.pl atomsms.pl i google pod hasłem "SMS Premium".

Co do opłat za utrzymanie, założenie itp. to ZTCW zwykle są dosyć małe lub ich nie ma wcale, ale za to prowizje są bardzo wysokie. Ty dostajesz 40%-45% z tego co płaci wysyłający SMSa.

----------

## SlashBeast

Szału nie ma, lepiej sie sprawdzi paypal albo moneybookers.

----------

## Poe

no tak, tylko że do zastosowań portalowych,  o których myslałem, łatwiejszy jest sms premium (dzięki za przypomnienie nazwy). nie wszyscy mają paypala jakiegos.

----------

## Poe

a tak nie do końca w temacie. czy ktoś prowadzi działaność gospodarczą? jak to jest ze składkami zus? ile one wynoszą? od czego to zależy? czy otwierając portal z którego brałbym jakieś zarobki (reklamy, w/w smsy) to do tego muszę mieć działaność gosp?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja prowadze dzialanosc gospodarcza, przez pierwsze dwa lata placisz tylko zdrowotne, nie cale 300zl. Skoro masz dostawac kase to powinienes odprowadzac podatek od wzbogacenia, od zycia w kaczlandii, od glupoty, wiec pewnie powinienes miec dzialanosc gospodarcza.

----------

## Poe

jaka tam znowu kaczlandia. to pseudopostkomunistyczne państwo. 

300zł/miesiąc?......

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak, miesiecznie. po dwóch latach calosc, blisko 1k PLNów.

----------

## Poe

...

----------

## SlashBeast

Załóż firme na Cyprze.

----------

## Poe

też o tym myślałem pół żartem pół serio. jeżeli nie byłaby wymagana osobista bytność od czasu do czasu na tymże Cyprze, why not...

----------

## SlashBeast

Ponoc wystarczy dokumenty poczta wyslac.

----------

## quosek

SlashBeast by doprecyzowac - placisz pelne (minnimalne) zdrowotne + bardzo okrojone spoleczne (potem [po 2 latach] jest z tego co pamietam potem niecale 800zl/miesiac). Chyba, ze rownoczesnie masz gdzies umowe o prace, wiec wtedy tylko zdrowotne (i z tego co wiem, to tutaj juz nie ma tej bariery 2 lat)

oczywiscie Poe do tego musisz doliczyc podatek dochodowy (18% od kwoty netto [do 8x tys, ew. 19% bez wzgledu na kwote), oraz VAT (pewnie 22%)

tak wiec planujac "maly biznes SMSowy), nie majac gdzies indziej umowy o prace (by placic te <300zl/miesiac samego zdrowotnego + podatki) raczej nie wyjdziesz na swoje ....

----------

## SlashBeast

 *quosek wrote:*   

> SlashBeast by doprecyzowac - placisz pelne (minnimalne) zdrowotne + bardzo okrojone spoleczne (potem [po 2 latach] jest z tego co pamietam potem niecale 800zl/miesiac). Chyba, ze rownoczesnie masz gdzies umowe o prace, wiec wtedy tylko zdrowotne (i z tego co wiem, to tutaj juz nie ma tej bariery 2 lat)

  Ja to nazywam 'tanim zusem'  :Razz: 

 *quosek wrote:*   

> oczywiscie Poe do tego musisz doliczyc podatek dochodowy (18% od kwoty netto [do 8x tys, ew. 19% bez wzgledu na kwote), oraz VAT (pewnie 22%)tak wiec planujac "maly biznes SMSowy), nie majac gdzies indziej umowy o prace (by placic te <300zl/miesiac samego zdrowotnego + podatki) raczej nie wyjdziesz na swoje ....

  Z tego co pamietam jak nie masz obrotow wiekszych niz 24k rocznie z dzialanosci nie musisz wcale byc VATowcem, nie jestem pewny

----------

## quosek

co do VAT to jest jakis prog, ale nie wiem jaki  :Wink: 

poza tym, oplaca sie byc VATowcem - przeciez dostajesz kase + VAT i ten VAT przekazujesz dalej (do US) pomniejszajac go o VAT, ktory zaplaciles robiac koszty  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

w skrócie: zastanawiam się jakim cudem ludzie prowadzą firmy przy tylu problemach... założyć firmę za granicą też tak bardzo prosto nie jest. i zapomnialem o takim 'niuansie', czyli kwota początkowa firmy, ktora tez mala nie jest ogólnie rzecz biorąc.

----------

## SlashBeast

Co rozumiesz przez kwota początkowa firmy?

----------

## mentorsct

Kapitał początkowy, który trzeba mieć. Nie wiem czy sie nie myle ale czy to nie jest 50 tys zł ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Bzdura, mylisz z kapitałem zakładowym który jest przy spółkach. Nie trzeba wiele kasy by otworzyc firme, jak zakombinuje sie to i dotacje mozna dostac.

----------

## mentorsct

Tak masz rację. Faktycznie pomyliło mi się. Mój kumpel otwierał i dostał z urzędu pracy 15 tys. Tylko po jakimś czasie go skontrolowali na co kasę wydał.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie zupelnie, najpierw musial napisac na co potrzebuje, oni mu to przyznali, potem go skontrolowali czy naprawde ma sprzet na ktory dostal kase itd. (w uproszczeniu oczywiscie). Wiem, bo sam dostałem 13200,- PLNów na sprzęt (więcej wtedy nie dawali).

----------

## Poe

czyli zakładając jednoosobową działalność gospodarczą, na co trzeba wyłożyć pieniądze? nie licząc później zusu itp. chodzi o samo założenie. prośba o dotacje do urzędu miasta, gdzie ma się zarejestrowaną firmę?

----------

## mentorsct

Z tego wychodzi ze jak zakładasz jednoosobową działalność nie trzeba mieć kasy własnej. A pieniądze to musisz wyłodzić z Urzędu Pracy i tylko z tamtąd Ci dadzą.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie zupelnie, najpierw musial napisac na co potrzebuje, oni mu to przyznali, potem go skontrolowali czy naprawde ma sprzet na ktory dostal kase itd. (w uproszczeniu oczywiscie). Wiem, bo sam dostałem 13200,- PLNów na sprzęt (więcej wtedy nie dawali).

 

hmm a jakie warunki trzeba spelnic zeby dostac?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zalezy od dotacji, rozne sa, dla ludzi przed 25rokiem zycia, dla starszych ludzi, generalnie to w kazdym UP sa dzialy dotacji i tam trza isc, wszystko wytlumacza.

----------

## Poe

hm, z tego co poczytałem, aby otrzymać dotacje, należyu zarejestrować się jako bezrobotny, potem założyć firmę i złożyć podanie. Tylko jest jedno ALE i chciałbym Cię, Slash, zapytać, jak to udało Ci się obejść. Student nie może zarejestrować się jako bezrobotny...  :Neutral:  chyba że nie studiujesz.

----------

## SlashBeast

Rejestrujesz się jako bezrobotny, skladasz wniosek, akceptuja wniosek, dostajesz jakis tygodniowy kurs marketingu i ksiegowosci (formalnosc niz nauczanie), dostajesz dostacje, kupujesz zabawki, zakladasz firme - w tej kolejności, tak to u mnie wygladalo. Możesz zrobić tak, podczas przerwy wakacyjnej zrezygnowac ze studiow, zlozyc wniosek, zalozyc firme i przed koncem jej wrocic na studia. Dla mnie nie bylo to problemem, ucze sie zaocznie.  :Smile: .

----------

## Poe

poszukam innego rozwiązania. Może są jeszcze jakieś inne programy. ale dzięki za podpowiedź  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Mówie Ci, w urzędzie pracy zagadaj, może dotacja na rozbudowe firmy czy cuś, wtedy studia Ci nie będą kolidować. Nie wiem jak u Ciebie, ale w moim mieście ludzie w dziale dotacji są bardzo pomocni.

----------

## smerfik

Ja bym proponował jeszcze rozejrzeć się w urzędzie marszałkowskim .

Z tego co sam szukałem to w moim były dość duże dofinansowania do wzięcia na rozwój firmy (na zakup narzędzi) 

zdecydowanie większe niż w urzędzie pracy.

----------

## Poe

dzięki za podpowiedzi. jak na święta wrócę do domu, to może podejdę do UP i UM, albo zadzwonie wcześniej. A nuż coś się uda.

----------

## Poe

a jaka kwota jest zwolniona z podatku? chodzi mi o przychody z google adsense. ile złotych musiałbym na tym zarobić, żebym musiał sie z tego jakoś rozliczać?

----------

## quosek

tak czy siak prowadzisz dzialalnosc, wiec musisz zalozyc firme, placic ZUS itd

kwota zwolniona to 3091zl (ale to nie oznacza, ze zarabiajac tyle nie musisz zakladac DG - to po prostu oznacza, ze od tej kwoty nie zaplacisz podatku)

----------

## Poe

niemożliwe, zeby nawet dając adsense na swojej stronie domowej czy blogu musiał zakładać dg.

edit

poczytałem. dg nie jest potrzebna, bo to tylko wynajęcie powierzchni reklamowej. ale podatek trzeba odporwadzać.

----------

